# The story of how I felt today...



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/13)

*INTRODUCING TO YOU - CAPTAIN HANGOVER*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (13/10/13)

heh...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/13)

no diarrhea though thankfully lol didnt even see that! The rest though... yeah!


----------



## Melinda (14/10/13)

Proof of a good evening


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Indeed 

Sent from my ZP950+ using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Derick (14/10/13)

Felt like this last week, but didn't even have anything to drink!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

well thats no good then


----------



## Melinda (14/10/13)

Yep the Bronchitis I'm currently battling with...all compliments of my loving husband


----------



## Derick (14/10/13)

Glad to give you at least something


----------

